# Breaking up the overmantel



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Been working with a client on a design...









This was my first quick sketch-up to get the ideas flowing










He liked it but didn't want the arches and doesn't want the picture mold in the center....

He sent me this photo and says he wants to use this style wains around his house and would like to incorporate the recessed panels into the over mantel...










So I changed it around and hit a wall...I don't know how I want to break up the over mantel, it just seems so huge....and I need to rework the top a bit more.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Try three panels over the mantel using the golden ratio. What's the green square supposed to be? The painting?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I added some to the entablature...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

What Ethan said...use the panels to break it up a bit.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

EthanB said:


> Try three panels over the mantel using the golden ratio. What's the green square supposed to be? The painting?


Yeah, its just a place holder for the painting. I was thinking about three panels, but I don't like horizontal panels but I will try it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

You could try a low horizontal panel with two long vertical panels above it, - - but to me it's too long (tall) to be on one plane.

I'd try adding a second mantel shelf and/or even (recess) step the plane . . .

.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Also, one infinity-ending option might be to go just high enough to overpower the windows, - - but not quite all the way up to the ceiling.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

so..thats what a overmantle is...huh:blink:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Tom R said:


> You could try a low horizontal panel with two long vertical panels above it,
> 
> .


I have done that before and hated it so much I have a hard time showing people. I reminds me too much of a face.


I do appreciate all the thoughts and suggestions, they do help me consider things I otherwise didn't. :thumbsup:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Could you throw a mantle in the middle-ish to break it up? Add some led or puck lights in it? Led's shining up, and pucks down on the picture area?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What is going to happen to the ficus?

I find rooms like that to be awkward and a waste of space. They are just weird.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

https://picasaweb.google.com/Hometrimwork/FireplaceMantles#5426102065648328754

Something like this?

Or can you bring the windows in to the layout? Maybe end it at the top or the top windows. Use the lower window head to break the vertical run.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I think the room is to tall for it's size. The windows and drapes emphasize the verticle nature of the room and further detract. Additional vertical elements won't help. Emphasizing the top of the wall with additional moldings won't help.

Well, that's my $0.02


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree with Thom, - - I think maybe a frame and panel wainscoted (flat) soffitt around the room would break up the never-ending height, - - then the overmantel wouldn't have to appear quite so high.

Also, - - the distance to the top (or to the soffit) can be a flat (or sparsely decorated) panel, - - with only say, 2/3 or 3/4 of that height having an extended design . . .


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Here seems to be what will be the final drafts....Husband love the mantel, wife LOVES the built-in. 




























They are into a "simple" look but don't want it too plain...she said I hit the built-in spot-on, but she is unsure about the columns on the over mantel, I submitted a drawing with them deleted like she asked, but I know he is never going to let it fly, he wants the columns for sure.

Thank you for the help guys!!


----------

